

Show HN: Visual analysis of Java source code and git/svn commit activity - CodeFacts
http://www.avi.com/codeFacts/

======
CodeFacts
This tool came out of some software analysis R&D work we've been doing. We've
been trying it out on some of our projects and think we're on to something.
But we want to get some feedback from varied users. So if you get a chance,
please try it out and do tell us what you think. We'd consider this beta
quality software, so please understand that there is likely to be some bugs
that we haven't found yet as well as some rough edges.

Thanks for your time HN!

